# Recommended Breeders in New England



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

Sorry, I admit I didn't go through old posts and this topic may have been covered. 
Last summer our family V passed away. Bryce was just seven years old, and was doing great. then one day he didn't seem right, and the vet explained it was cancer. We had Bryce when he was an 8 week year old puppy and he was my wife and my first dog. We lived in the city, and spent every day and weekend adjusting our schedule around him. And it was worth it. Now, we have two young girls who miss their 'brother' and live in the country with acres of woodland, streams and critters to chase. 

I'm just asking if anyone in the New England area (we are in Northeastern Mass) can recommend a good breeder as we are interested in another V puppy. I reached out to the breeder we got Bryce from, but they are no longer breeding (also, have reservations after cancer struck at just 7 years old anyways). 

Will do all the interviewing and make sure we find a good match for us, but rather than start with an internet search didn't know if anyone has had a great experience with a local breeder. We do not plan to enter any competitions with the dog, he or she will strictly be a family dog, running and hiking partner. He or she will be going to a great home and environment with experienced V owners. 

thanks


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Are you looking for a male or female? The breeder we got our two V's from recently had a litter. And they had 1-male and 3-females available as of 1/24.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We are open to either. Selfishly with two daughters and a wife, I think I'd prefer a male V, but doesn't really matter. I was assuming this process would take some time, to interview breeders, find a good match, get on a list etc. So we were planning to take one home next year at some point. We have a large family trip planned for early next spring and in a perfect world (no chance of this working out) would be after that to take one home.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We're located in NY and traveled by plane to Chicago to get our two V's. But we did do homework with breeders in New England that are listed. I dug through some emails and found their web sites.

Opinions and recommendations will vary for sure, but I would recommend expanding your location outside of NE if you can't find a reputable breeder and/or timing that fits your needs as you explained above. In my case I was willing to hop on a flight from NY to IL and simply carried both our V's (2-years apart) in an airline approved carrying case. And in both cases our V's slept under the seat the entire time not making a peep. We flew out in the AM and were back 10+ hours later.

In any event, below are some sites that you may find helpful. The first two I know for sure are very reputable V breeders. The other three I only had cursory contact with them.

http://www.vccne.net/ (great resource)

https://www.suzuvizslas.com/

https://www.marwinvizslas.com/

https://www.szizlin.com/

http://www.forestkingvizslas.com/home.html

http://staporvizslas.com/


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Widdershins Farm in Central Maine. Wendy Russel would be the contact.
Skypoint Kennels in Central Maine. Julie Smith would be the contact.
Kingscrook Kennels in Pelham Mass. Tristan Boscardin would be the contact.

I do not know the status of any litters available right now, but I know these people. Tristan is also familiar with this forum. These three folks breed field dogs for hunting. Not that they wouldn't make great pets, I just want to be upfront about what their goals are.

I'm sorry to hear about losing you boy last year. I lost both of my girl'z last year also. One in the spring, the other in the fall. It's tough every time.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I can at least speak to the helpfulness of Kim Barry of Forest King Vizslas, linked above in tegee26's comment. I lived in Western Mass a few years back and she was more than happy to fill me in on some local resources. Per their site, they do prefer performance homes, but not every puppy is show or trial material and your experience with the breed makes you a good candidate, in my opinion. Worth checking out. 



I'm out of the loop now, but do look into the VCCNE meetups. I think your girls would have a lot of fun and it might help fill in that vizsla sized hole in your life.


----------



## Jaysol (Aug 22, 2021)

tegee26 said:


> We're located in NY and traveled by plane to Chicago to get our two V's. But we did do homework with breeders in New England that are listed. I dug through some emails and found their web sites.
> 
> Opinions and recommendations will vary for sure, but I would recommend expanding your location outside of NE if you can't find a reputable breeder and/or timing that fits your needs as you explained above. In my case I was willing to hop on a flight from NY to IL and simply carried both our V's (2-years apart) in an airline approved carrying case. And in both cases our V's slept under the seat the entire time not making a peep. We flew out in the AM and were back 10+ hours later.
> 
> ...


We have a male that we got from Stapor upon recommendation from friends - Deb is a super responsible breeder and I’d highly recommend. Szizlin is also good, Heelmark (Ruthie is awesome), Heelmark-Shikari all top notch. Stay away from Autumn Oak, Bella, Pacheko - all pushing large quantities of dogs out.


----------

